# Ok to route Plastic Laminate?



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm about to build a simple router table. I want to glue a piece of plastic laminate to the top surface but I'm wondering if its safe to route through plastic laminate (for the router plate opening). Is this how its usually done? Will it ruin my bits? I've never dealt with cutting laminate before.

Eric Seidel


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what plastic laminate are you using?

generally speaking - yes, it's ok to route laminates (formica etc) and it will not ruin your bit - these are very thin, and brittle materials though - so make sure you take light passes/bites with the router. preferably - cut the opening first with a jigsaw/drill and just route the edges clean. this is how it is done normally.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure what kind, I was going to the stores this weekend to decide. Any suggestions?


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Most laminates are made the same way - a top layer of plastic coloring, followed by 3 or 4 layers of paper, held together with adhesive. What kid of bits are you using? Carbide tipped? HHS? Solid Carbide? (not that it matters). The point is, you will use HHS drill bits to drill through - carbide will cut it without a problem.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Howdy Eric:
I agree with Billy 3 on the procedure of cutting the laminate. A couple of things I might add-when cutting the laminate on the table saw(if that's what you're gonna use), don't let the laminate slide under the rip fence. I use a 1/8 in. piece of plywood double-sticked down next to the rip fence to keep that from happening.
Also, cut your piece about a 1/2 in. larger that the top of your table, and use dowels to keep the two pieces from sticking together after you apply the contact glue to both pieces, cause once they stick together, they are there. So be precise and careful. Hope I helped a little. Rick D.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

That is the way I have made mine no problem use your router.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/28615-196x130.jpg


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/28572-196x130.jpg


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's how you trim them after gluing


----------

